# New Member



## Sundance (Sep 9, 2004)

Welcome Alf............ Glad your bees are looking good.


----------



## Fred Bee (May 5, 2007)

Your experience in beekeeping will benefit others on this board. Welcome and best wishes for the coming honey flow! Greetings from the hills of Tennessee...


----------



## Ravenseye (Apr 2, 2006)

Glad your bees are flying....can't wait for mine to do the same!


----------

